# CNC vadība / mehānika >  palidziet saprogramet eazi cnc.

## mazkaki

Sveicinati kungi.esmu nopircis no eaziform.co.uk cnc 2x komplektu.man ir jau visa mehaniskaa dala pabeigta un varu savu cnc darbinaat manuaali ar pogaam,bet vish nenem pretii programu.esmu galdnieks un domaaju ka buus vienkaarshaak bet aplauzos.Gribeetos satikt kaadu entuziastu kas vareetu paliidzeet pabeigt to lietu.varu pat aizvest to visu un paraadiit.taa ir 1200mm gara maza koka cnc virpa.

----------


## Epis

> bet vish nenem pretii programu.


 Pasaki ko tu tur esi mēģinājis programmēt un kas tur īsti neiet (ieliec kādu screenshot ), ja tev motori griežās tajā Jog režimā tad ar hardware viss kārtībā kā jau pats rakstīji, un par to programmu tad diez vai kāds te tieši šo softu ir izmantojis(es nē), jo šādu programmu ir daudz, bet parasti sekojot pamācībām soli pa solim vaidzētu varēt palaist kādu paraug demo kodu.

pagaidām var ieteikt cītīgāk pārlasīt visas softa pamācības, un kā jebkura jauna lieta tad nav ko satraukties ka ar pirmo piegājienu nekas nestrādā, ganjau aizies.

----------


## mazkaki

Sveicinati,lieta taada ka,kompii taa demo proga freezeejas bet liidz mashinai neaiziet.varbuut probleema ir gala sledzos, kad vinus atvienoju raada 8 kodu seafty.kad pievienoju tad motori ar jogu griezas tik uz vienu pusi.trakaakais ir tas ka man nav nekaada pieredze, itkaa daru visu peec instrukcijas bet pats nesaprotu kas tas ir.  ::   ::

----------


## mazkaki

uraaa, palaidu.paliku nikns un pazvaniiju razotaajam uz uk .un sviests taads ka spindel soketaa bija jaaieliek shtekeris ar mazu peremichku  - un pazuda seafty.
tagat darbojas .

----------


## abergs

Apsveicu! 
Kādam šī pieredze palīdzēs!

----------

